# Mid Ohio field service



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

I was offered a job with mid Ohio live in Indiana. Does anyone else work for them in my area? And do they keep you busy? Thanks any help would nice.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Do a search. They've been discussed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

We just signed on with them, haven't done any work for them yet. Pay is a little low... They do not seen up to date with Texas laws regarding personal property. Texas is very touchy when it comes to personal property. We just went to a meeting with them in Dallas the other day, They do alot of work for BOA so it seems. It will be something we just have to watch and see how they work out. Everyone will have their own opinion on these different companies, some good and some bad. Ultimately you will have to make your own decision.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help think I'm going try them out


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Huffmanhandyman said:


> Thanks for the help think I'm going try them out


Only spend your discretionary money and when that is gone then tell us how it went. :thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Only spend your discretionary money and when that is gone then tell us how it went. :thumbsup:


You are so funny:laughing::laughing::laughing::lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm a moderator on a trucking forum.

The trucking industry is very similar to how the P&P industry works in that there is mass confusion and a whole lot of middle men with their fingers in the pie before it gets to the guy doing the actual work.

On the trucking forum we have FNGs that come asking questions about this or that bottom feeder company. They get a whole lot of negative feed back from those that have actually been there and done that and gotten the t shirt.
And yet they will believe the company's line of BS and sign up with them. Their heads are either in the clouds or that other really dark and smelly place and they believe that they are going to be the one guy that does not get jacked by this company that has a long and illustrious record of jacking FNGs.


At that point I must ask several questions.

1. Just exactly why do you FNGs bother asking for a company's reputation if you do not plan on listening to what you hear?
It sure seems that even before asking the question your mind is made up to do what ever it is that you plan on doing.

2. What is the purpose of having these forums if you FNGs won't listen to any thing you read and instead blindly listen to the company's sales pitch?

3. If your friends or family or neighbors told you that a certain convenience store with the best price on gas was selling a lot of water and crud with their gas and to not go.... would you still go fill up and think you got a bargain?????????????



There are other questions that could be asked but I'll wait until I get good answers to these 3. Some things really defy the imagination.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

huffy good luck going broke,their pay is ridiculous


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'm a moderator on a trucking forum.
> 
> The trucking industry is very similar to how the P&P industry works in that there is mass confusion and a whole lot of middle men with their fingers in the pie before it gets to the guy doing the actual work.
> 
> ...


You bring about an interesting point. However, some of us have had success with the same nationals that others have failed with. Perhaps this FNG's think they can do better with the above client since they might have found a lot of info on these forums/friends. For example the one nationals I can't stand you love. my#3 national I love to work for, you simply hate. 

I know that if you have a great relationship with your state reps, more often than not you will be ok. I also know that they tend to be nicer when they need you really bad. The FNG just proceed with caution. My favorite national for 8 years went to last on my list after 2 months of monkey business.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Troy lets get one thing straight.

I don't "love" any national. I tolerate them. 


lol

The one you are referring to I do appreciate the work they've given me because without them my primary business would be in much worse shape than it is.
2012 looks to be a very good year thanks to the work they gave me in 2011 to buy the equipment I needed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the core problem is you referring to new people as FNG.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

lol


Its a joke.


I've been called that and worse. Don't be thin skinned.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> I think the core problem is you referring to new people as FNG.


It's just a word. Sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me. Lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> lol
> 
> Its a joke.
> 
> I've been called that and worse. Don't be thin skinned.


So have I. It's just words people. Call me the FOG. Lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

It is not a skin issue. It is a mindset that many on this board have.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

72opp said:


> It is not a skin issue. It is a mindset that many on this board have.






MOST of the time mindsets just like stereotypes are rooted in fact......... some where.


Old people are equated with driving slow and blocking up traffic.

In my part of the world GM owner/drivers especially white ones are equated with horrible driving skills. Worse than your average joe.

Southern folks are equated with hillbillies and ********.

In our industry like pretty much all others new folks are equated with hacks and not having a clue what they are doing because of lack of proper research into their chosen profession. 
Along with not caring to do a good job.



The list goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

72opp said:


> It is not a skin issue. It is a mindset that many on this board have.


I have to agree with this statement. Considering what F.N.G. stands for, I would find it offensive to have the acronym directed at me as well.

There's no reason to be derogatory towards new members. Just because they're new to CT or the industry doesn't mean they aren't qualified to do the work.

We were all new at this, at one time, remember? When I first joined CT, there were hardly any members doing preservation. I remember being very grateful that the CT members didn't lambaste me for "being new" or for what I thought might be borderline-dumb questions. 

I also remember being grateful for what I was able to learn through other members' conscientious postings and how disgusted I was the few times someone "looked down on" me and tried to make me feel inferior. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> I have to agree with this statement. Considering what F.N.G. stands for, I would find it offensive to have the acronym directed at me as well.
> 
> There's no reason to be derogatory towards new members. Just because they're new to CT or the industry doesn't mean they aren't qualified to do the work.
> 
> ...


LOL a few weekends ago my wife asked me to mount our new tv's. I had told her I was too busy to do any of that for 2 weeks so call her brother to help since he owes us a few favors. She couldn't get a hold of her brother and called some guy off of craigslist to do it. I forgot some equipment about 3 hours into my day so I went back home to pick it up. Low and behold, the FNG who drives a Jetta to do recuts for one of my clients was the one hanging up our TV's. LOL. I told him he did an awful job at the reo property and he'd better not pull that kind of mess on my house. 

He did a great job BTW.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Their Pay sucks! If you are a guy in a truck with no where else to go they might be worth it. If you are established no way!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Contractor forums just by their nature (uh oh, profiling) are moreso a little rough at the edges and it shows in a lot of the posts. Awful spelling, grammer, rudeness, sarcasm. Of course, go to some of the electronics forums populated with college age or younger and you'll find foul, downright mean individuals. I also frequent an RV forum where the average age is a lot older and the snarkiness isn't tolerated. That said, sometimes being blunt is the only way to get across to some folks.
I think just referring to the newbies as "NG" would do well enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

"NG" is good enough for me. 

However, I do not feel that sarcasm should be considered a negative. It is just nearly impossible to use sarcasm property in a text based communication as it is always misunderstood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I am new to this forum but I'm not new to work in preservation I've just never worked for a "national". I've had a very good career for the last 16 years working in all forms of construction.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

I have worked with them for many years & they are great. I get all the work i can handle. Of course some things do not pay as much as i would like but others pay great. I look at the overall picture. They pay every month & checks arrive right on time. I do not have a lot of verbal contact with them. They send me the w/o's & we do the work.
I have been in the business for 13 years & have worked for many companies. There are some that i hate dealing with & others that i will not work with again but others love them.
Who knows why????
Hope you have the success with them that i have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

MFSGLH2 said:


> I have worked with them for many years & they are great. I get all the work i can handle. Of course some things do not pay as much as i would like but others pay great. I look at the overall picture. They pay every month & checks arrive right on time. I do not have a lot of verbal contact with them. They send me the w/o's & we do the work.
> I have been in the business for 13 years & have worked for many companies. There are some that i hate dealing with & others that i will not work with again but others love them.
> Who knows why????
> Hope you have the success with them that i have.


Another NG  with no introduction so I wouldn't take this post to be valid. Company mole? Who knows. Lets see your introduction on the introduction page of the forums and then your post may be taken seriously:whistling


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Another NG  with no introduction so I wouldn't take this post to be valid. Company mole? Who knows. Lets see your introduction on the introduction page of the forums and then your post may be taken seriously:whistling


Who knows. Like I said I'm new to working for a national company so I'm going to give them 1 month if I don't get paid or have problems. Ill go back to working for real estate agents. And people going to Florida for the winter. I'll make a new thread at the end of the trial period. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Huffmanhandyman said:


> Who knows. Like I said I'm new to working for a national company so I'm going to give them 1 month if I don't get paid or have problems. Ill go back to working for real estate agents. And people going to Florida for the winter. I'll make a new thread at the end of the trial period. Thanks again everyone


There is very few posters that I take seriously...Done business with many on this forum and 100% trustworthy and give great advice. We ALL take our bumps and bruises and sometimes you just have to try a company by yourself. Just be careful and don't get over your head. When P&P was our primary business we would not get over $40k on unpaid invoices till legal action was taken or invoices brought up to date. You have to decide your own risk. Let us know how it goes since it will definately help the next guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, now you have my intro. Better now? Not a mole, a honey badger. I do have companies i wont work for & others that have black balled me. But mofs has been good for me to work with- of course i have made them a lot of money over the years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's my update I promised. Well I've been with mid Ohio now a little over a month and have not got one work order. Maybe I'm impatient idk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

We have been with Mid Ohio for around 5 months and haven't received anything either..


----------

